# A/C Delete



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

Good Morning everybody, this is my first post here, beside my "introductory"
post, I've had a couple 68 goats & a new 72 goat 45 - 50 yrs ago, back in my teen years. I'm now in the market for a clean 68 -69 goat (hardtop) & see that alot of them have a/c, (which I don't need or want,) I want a clean, un-cluttered, easy to access engine compartment. With that being said, what is the "proper" way to remove everything & still have functioning heat & defrost? I don't want to only remove the pump/compressor & hoses, I also want to get rid of that big nasty box attached to the firewall, that I'm assumming houses the evaporator? I appreciate any help/pointers you guys can send my way. Also, if you know of anybody selling a clean 68 - 69, please let me know.
Thank You & Stay Safe out there!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

oldog97 said:


> Good Morning everybody, this is my first post here, beside my "introductory"
> post, I've had a couple 68 goats & a new 72 goat 45 - 50 yrs ago, back in my teen years. I'm now in the market for a clean 68 -69 goat (hardtop) & see that alot of them have a/c, (which I don't need or want,) I want a clean, un-cluttered, easy to access engine compartment. With that being said, what is the "proper" way to remove everything & still have functioning heat & defrost? I don't want to only remove the pump/compressor & hoses, I also want to get rid of that big nasty box attached to the firewall, that I'm assumming houses the evaporator? I appreciate any help/pointers you guys can send my way. Also, if you know of anybody selling a clean 68 - 69, please let me know.
> Thank You & Stay Safe out there!


My guess would be that you will need all the parts from a non-AC car. First get a Service Manual for your car which should provide the differences between AC and non-AC.

Send a PM to BLACK69JUDGE as he may have the parts to do the swap.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Old dog,..I did this job on my 66 Lemans. First order an AC delete panel. OPGI or NPD or somebody will have some. You will need a box of those caulk like strips for sealing, really important. Not just any caulk will work easy.

I would recommend that you change the heater core at this time, since you will be way in there and you will see that you won’t want to do it again. The evaporator is behind the fender well in the 66 yours is likely similar and you have to remove the front inner fender well. Take off all the compressor and lines and even that big firewall box. Then remove the inner fender and the evaporator. There is one hidden bolt on the fender well you access from the wheel side as I recall. Read up on that and also on removing and installing new heater. Core. 

Then reverse it and seal it up, you do have to paint the AC delete panel black before install as it is white molded plastic stuff. But looks fine once installed and really gives you plenty of room inside the engine compartment.

Heater still works great. One added tip when you put on your new heater hoses, put a bypass cutoff in the line. Because on all these cars 24/7 the heater core has hot anti-freeze going thru it. If you put on the bypass, then in the spring you just shut off the heater core.

Now when you turn on your dash controls the blowing air is ambient and really makes things a lot better. Keep all of you under dash ac ducting as it still works really great and blows air thru all the vents when driving...and much cooler inside when heater core is not constantly hot....just turn it back on in the fall!

It gets involved and take your time, but you can do it! Let us know how you do


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I can’t quite remember how I did that fan.....if I had to buy a new standard heater fan or not....you may have too and 68 or 69 will be different than mine as well


----------



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> My guess would be that you will need all the parts from a non-AC car. First get a Service Manual for your car which should provide the differences between AC and non-AC.
> 
> Send a PM to BLACK69JUDGE as he may have the parts to do the swap.


Thanks Jim, my wife is going to love this, I used to spend all my evening time searching Harley parts on ebay, then, it was reloading components, now it's going to be car stuff again. LMAO, I guess I better get her something too, so that she'll get a package or two in the mail. Time to go on the hunt for parts!


----------



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> Old dog,..I did this job on my 66 Lemans. First order an AC delete panel. OPGI or NPD or somebody will have some. You will need a box of those caulk like strips for sealing, really important. Not just any caulk will work easy.
> 
> I would recommend that you change the heater core at this time, since you will be way in there and you will see that you won’t want to do it again. The evaporator is behind the fender well in the 66 yours is likely similar and you have to remove the front inner fender well. Take off all the compressor and lines and even that big firewall box. Then remove the inner fender and the evaporator. There is one hidden bolt on the fender well you access from the wheel side as I recall. Read up on that and also on removing and installing new heater. Core.
> 
> ...


AWESOME, thanks for all the info! What exactly is a delete panel? Online it looks like a FLAT piece of sheet metal, wouldn';t it need to have provisions to re-install the blower motor? Also, I love the idea about the "inline shutoff valve", makes alot of sense & I never would have thought of that! Thanks again!


----------



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

Well looks like my search is back on! The 68 Goat I was seriously looking at was advertised by Streetside Classic Cars of Nashville, a beautiful, (in the pictures anyway), mayfair maize (pale yellow) with black top & interior. Consignment & they couldn't let me get in touch with the current owner to ask my boatload of questions. I googled the vin number & saw a ton of pics before the restoration was started. Looks like a junkyard special, plus the info the dealer gave me about the car did not even come close to the description/info on the vin search. They told me it was a 20 year old restoration & the car currently has 75,800 miles on it. On the search, before the restoration was started, the mileage was 75,400 miles. Only 400 miles put on in 20 years? And no matter how nice it looks now, it started out as a broken down bucket of rust. I think I can find alot better for $42,000.00


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes there is a place for the blower I think it goes in the side where the evaporator was, in other words it goes in just like it would on a standard car without AC. But Just read up on that AC delete panel install


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

oldog97 said:


> Well looks like my search is back on! The 68 Goat I was seriously looking at was advertised by Streetside Classic Cars of Nashville, a beautiful, (in the pictures anyway), mayfair maize (pale yellow) with black top & interior. Consignment & they couldn't let me get in touch with the current owner to ask my boatload of questions. I googled the vin number & saw a ton of pics before the restoration was started. Looks like a junkyard special, plus the info the dealer gave me about the car did not even come close to the description/info on the vin search. They told me it was a 20 year old restoration & the car currently has 75,800 miles on it. On the search, before the restoration was started, the mileage was 75,400 miles. Only 400 miles put on in 20 years? And no matter how nice it looks now, it started out as a broken down bucket of rust. I think I can find alot better for $42,000.00


Yeah old dog be careful with those “Dealers “ better off to buy direct from the owner if you could


----------



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Yeah old dog be careful with those “Dealers “ better off to buy direct from the owner if you could


So, I found what looked like a really nice 68 Goat for a reasonable price on a classic car website. Private seller, located 760 miles from me. This past Saturday morning I hop in my pickup (All By Myself), drove out there to check it out & ready to buy it on the spot if it was as nice as it looked. I asked the owner if he had a clear title & he emailed me a picture of it. Beautiful car, we agree on price, I'm ready to finalize everything & he tells me there's a problem with the title. That morning, when he pulled out his title, he went out to the garage & for some reason, checked the vin on the title as well as the vin on the car, they don't match! Not by one digit, like maybe a typo by the dmv, but completely different! It is a 242, but after that, nothing else matched. He's had the car for 4 years & he has plates on it, but never realized this until now. A really nice guy, an old guy (like me), he brought it to my attention, so it's not like he's trying to pull a fast one. He bought the car from the guy that did a complete frame off restoration, is it possible that there were 2 '68 GTO's in his resto shop & gave the current owner the wrong title? Or ???? Naturally, no sale happened, I was super bummed out & put 1500 miles on my truck, lots of gas $$, tolls, hotel, etc.!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Up in the mountains of North Alabama, and many other places Chop Shops put classic cars together from a bunch of others. They have paint and body shops and can make them look really good.........Just some of the stuff may be stolen......

usually the prices are really good........so be careful and you were. I bet like you said your seller was an honest guy. Maybe he even got a tag for it, he just registered a car he did not have..

Best 1500 mile trip you ever took, coming back without the car. And by the way, they aren’t mixing up the bodies and frames by accident, ..that is just what they tell the Judge.


----------



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> Up in the mountains of North Alabama, and many other places Chop Shops put classic cars together from a bunch of others. They have paint and body shops and can make them look really good.........Just some of the stuff may be stolen......
> 
> usually the prices are really good........so be careful and you were. I bet like you said your seller was an honest guy. Maybe he even got a tag for it, he just registered a car he did not have..
> 
> Best 1500 mile trip you ever took, coming back without the car. And by the way, they aren’t mixing up the bodies and frames by accident, ..that is just what they tell the Judge.


Yup, you're absolutely right! But it still sucks big time! This car was really sweet, a few minor things that needed to be taken care of, but perfect body, beautiful paint, new parchment interior, rebuilt motor with mild cam, headers, flow masters, Cragars w/ new tires and did I mention, a really good price!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes and fun too! And there you would have been, out on the highway in your new ride.saying to yourself I need to open it up and see how it feels.....so you let her rip..

85 mph, 90, 100....wow..uh-oh what is that blue thing in the mirror? Oh A State Trooper, dang a speeding ticket...Just wait here Olddog while I check you license and registration.

hands on the roof? Do you have any weapons? I am charging you for Grand Theft, Auto.....now the fun begins,..Lawyers cost money, charges cost time and stress...

oh well......ya see ............could have been worse than that long drive!


----------



## oldog97 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> Yes and fun too! And there you would have been, out on the highway in your new ride.saying to yourself I need to open it up and see how it feels.....so you let her rip..
> 
> 85 mph, 90, 100....wow..uh-oh what is that blue thing in the mirror? Oh A State Trooper, dang a speeding ticket...Just wait here Olddog while I check you license and registration.
> 
> ...


Yessir, and the current owner said the guy he bought it from was doing "restorations" out of a pole barn in Virginia.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

And probably making White Liquor behind the pole barn as well......


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I was looking at one sweet price. A kid in the army got orders over seas. Selling cheap. The title he signed it never sent it in. His idea you send it in when you get it back he will sign it and mail it back. I have had issues with good titles some thing dumb over looked. Some cars are sold bill of sale no orginal title. I dont need the head ache.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh yeah, title problems can drive you crazy and they take time to get straightened out. I bought my GTO from the owners (lived about 50 miles from me here in SC) who had it for 5-6 years. I checked their registration and title against the VIN on the car and everything matched. All good. Car was really good, originally from southern California. Anyway I bought it for cash and next week took all my documents to the DMV to register it and get a title in my name. The DMV women routinely checked her computer and quietly asked me why I was trying to register a stolen car! We went back and forth and she referred me to law enforcement. I contacted the Sherrif's Dept and two officers came to my home and checked out the car, checking the windshield VIN and the frame VIN (I had to pull the tire). They liked my GTO and went back to their cruiser and worked on their computer They came back and gave me a signed note on letterhead that they had no record of the car being stolen. I then took my paper work and the note back to the DMV and desite the official note their computers said I had a stolen car. I went home (after arguing with them) and went to the local Sheriffs office near our home. He then referred me to the Auto Theft unit downtown. I went there and got really nice women detective (whose husband had a GTO) and she checked her computer and said the stolen report was in Louisiana and sherrifs down there had cleared the report and no problem for me. She made a call to LA and the officers there said the problem was the people I bought the car from had naively put the entire VIN number in their internet ad and a man down there had used the VIN and ad photos to report the car as his and someone stole it and he wanted it back. The Louisiana police investigated and found he was a scammer and arrested him and cleared the stolen report he phoned in. Problem here was the DMV computers were several days behind. My detective here called her contact at the DMV in Columbia and they had a long talk. Result was I got my title and registration in the mail 10 days later as I was told. Took several weeks to get this alll straightened out but I learned alot from this and wanted to share it. Ads on the internet by honest people can still have problems from bag thieves trying to pull a scam. Luckily the Lousiana poice were on top of their game on this.
You all just be careful when buying. When i was buying/selling in the '60's and '70's did not have these kinds of problems but times have changed.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh and here's a link to one vendor who has the A/C delete covers. There are others on ebay.



https://www.opgi.com/cooling-heating/heaters/1964-77-firewall-ac-delete-cover/ac-delete-heater-box-cover-1968-72-a-body1969-72-gp-ch27810.html


----------

